# Give me your best flashlight recomendation...



## ErinCooley (Nov 28, 2007)

money isnt really an issue, I prefer to spend the money upfront for decent stuff rather than replace later.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2007)

ErinCooley said:


> money isnt really an issue, I prefer to spend the money upfront for decent stuff rather than replace later.



the state requires flashlights on our ambulances, so I don't carry my own.  What I do carry is a photon micro light.  I absolutely love these things.  They are smaller than most key chains, have a long lasting battery, very bright LED, indestructible, and cheap also.  They make the perfect stocking stuffer.  No I'm not a salesman, I just love them so much that I think everyone should have one.


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Nov 28, 2007)

in my opinion it all depends on what you will be using the light for. but in general ems work that i do i love my inova and my surefire g2 nitrilon the inova is an led light with a one watt bulb and is extremely bright the g2 is also a great light and is xenon bulb.I got both lights for around 30 dollars and both are fantastic lights. if you want to spend a considerable ammount for a good light i would reccommend a surefire or streamlight. i wont buy anyhting that rund on standard 1.5v batteries i like ones that use 3v lithium

                                        -WayneO


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 28, 2007)

I personally carry a Fenix P3D-CE on duty. Its a great light for a reasonable price. Fenix is a Chinese company that makes decent flashlights. The CE model uses the latest type of LED light that is very bright (160 lumens), and it has several brightness levels and a strobe setting.

However, if you don't mind the extra cost, it is generally accepted that Surefire and Streamlight makes more durable lights. The new LAPD light (by Pelican) is pretty sweet also, but is rather large.

http://www.fenixlight.com/


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a few pelican lights too i use them for caving and when im out in the woods i dont know if they would make a good duty light however i dont know about the other versions


----------



## spike8152 (Nov 28, 2007)

My vote would be more towards the Streamlight Stinger. I love my Surefire for tactical use but the Stinger is much easier to recharge than all but 1 of the Surefire rechargeable and that one looks a bit bulky for a belt.


----------



## princess (Nov 29, 2007)

My vote goes to the Streamlight Stinger also.  Great light, a little pricey - but worth it!


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 29, 2007)

I looked last night and liked the stinger.. that is probably the one I will order!

I don't think its something I will wear on my belt often, I will probably keep it in my bag that I take on the truck with me.  So far as a 3rd rider I've needed a flashlight 2 times.


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Nov 29, 2007)

good choice with the streamlight stinger i keep one in my personal rig i have the polymer one and love it very bright i have it in orange prob. one of the best gifts ive gotten


----------



## natrab (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a surefire E2D.  The main reason I like the surefires is the clip they have.  At night I generally wear a cap and I can clip my flashlight to the brim of my hat for a makeshift headlamp - extremely useful on traumas and multi-patient scenarios (or having to start a line in a poorly lit back room somewhere).  The downside is that it isn't rechargeable, however I don't use it all that often so I don't go through many batteries.  Other nice thing about the E2D is it can be used for self defense.  I used it once for that purpose and it really got the job done.


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

I carry my Streamlight Stinger with me on the rig and at work. My work light is the LED one (but I've lost it)... and the one I use at the squad is the yellow poly stinger. The PolyStinger lives in my car in a charger... so I always have a light handy.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 25, 2007)

In response to the positive comments about the Streamlight Stinger, I'd like to add my own opinion: Yes, the Stinger is a good light; tough, relatively compact, and bright. HOWEVER, the Surefire 6 series is at least as tough, smaller, and at least as bright, possibly brighter.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

A Surefire LED light is great for things close up. They are small, so you can hold it in your mouth while starting a line or doing something else. For distance nothing beats the 2-C cell Maglites.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have no experience with the LED lights. However, I'd put my Surefire 6P (xenon bulb) against any Maglite (2C, 4D, it matters not) and the 6P will beat it for distance unquestionably.


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 27, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> I have no experience with the LED lights. However, I'd put my Surefire 6P (xenon bulb) against any Maglite (2C, 4D, it matters not) and the 6P will beat it for distance unquestionably.



Can I get an Amen on that one...
I carry the 6P as well and it works better, last longer, and is more durable than any other light I have carried including a Streamlight Stinger, 2D and 4D Maglites, and a Streamlight survivor.


----------



## MEDIC213 (Dec 29, 2007)

natrab said:


> I have a surefire E2D.  The main reason I like the surefires is the clip they have.  At night I generally wear a cap and I can clip my flashlight to the brim of my hat for a makeshift headlamp - extremely useful on traumas and multi-patient scenarios (or having to start a line in a poorly lit back room somewhere).  The downside is that it isn't rechargeable, however I don't use it all that often so I don't go through many batteries.  Other nice thing about the E2D is it can be used for self defense.  I used it once for that purpose and it really got the job done.





JJR512 said:


> I have no experience with the LED lights. However, I'd put my Surefire 6P (xenon bulb) against any Maglite (2C, 4D, it matters not) and the 6P will beat it for distance unquestionably.



I have the Surefire E2E and the E2D. One is the xenon and the other is the LED. I personally like the LED better. Sure the xenon bulb projects over greater distances, but it also eats batteries like they're candy. The LED is brighter for close applications and the batteries last about 5 times as long. Just my personal preference though.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 29, 2007)

MEDIC213 said:


> ...I personally like the LED better....The LED is brighter for close applications and the batteries last about 5 times as long.


The only experience I have with an LED light is a small penlight. I do not like the bluish color of the light. Specifically, I do not like the bluish tint that lit objects take under this light. I prefer accurate color rendering, and I feel that the xenon bulb of my 6P produces much truer lit colors. Obviously, though, I cannot shine a 6P into a patient's eyes unless I plan on adding blindness to their complaints.

Is the bluish tint of my LED penlight common to all "white" LED lights, or do I just have a cheap penlight?


----------



## MEDIC213 (Dec 31, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> The only experience I have with an LED light is a small penlight. I do not like the bluish color of the light. Specifically, I do not like the bluish tint that lit objects take under this light. I prefer accurate color rendering, and I feel that the xenon bulb of my 6P produces much truer lit colors. Obviously, though, I cannot shine a 6P into a patient's eyes unless I plan on adding blindness to their complaints.
> 
> Is the bluish tint of my LED penlight common to all "white" LED lights, or do I just have a cheap penlight?



The bluish tint is common with the LED's.


----------



## John E (Jan 2, 2008)

*My name is John...*

and I am a flashlight addict...

I'm a gadget kind of guy, what more can I say.

I've been using a Pelican M6 lithium powered flashlight for a while now for a worklight and I'd give it a big thumbs up. Comes with it's own belt case with room for extra batteries. It uses the CR123 lithium type. Nicely made out of anodised aluminum. It's waterproof or at least extremely water resistant. Fits the hand well. It uses a rotary/push type of thumb switch, you can adjust the amount of pressure required to push in the switch or simply turn it on with a quick twist of the battery cap. My only complaint is that the belt case uses a sewn on loop of nylon instead of a  metal clip. Means that you have to thread it onto your belt instead of clipping it on. I'd replace the case but I really like the extra battery compartment that is part of it.

I got mine at a local electronics store for about 55 bucks, which included the first set of batteries. A very nice light for the money. Any Pelican products dealer should be able to get one, including camera stores.

Just to give you some idea of my affliction, I currently own at least 12 flashlights that I can think of right off the top of my head, not including pen lights.

Like I said, it's an addiction...;^)

John E.


----------

